# per lane mile price



## double e (Nov 15, 2000)

What exactly is a lane mile?- is it 1 mile up and one mile back- so 1 mile would equal 2 lane miles?

I have a chance to bid on 2 developments- One is about 3-4 miles worth of raods, the other one is smaller. The roads are in perfect shape.

What do you guys charge per lane mile?- I don't care about hourly rates- I want per mile. I want to ride through a development, take a measurement, and calculate my bid.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

dont we all wish we could do that!!?? I have never heard of pricing per mile..To make it worth your time you would want to make some good money..You cant exactly go in and tell them it is going to be $50/mile of road!! You are better off pricing for the job.you need to figure what you need to make per hour, and how long it will take you.Drive the roadway enough times to clear it with a plow, and figure double that..thats a safe assumption on time.figure between backing up and if you need to stack snow will take time.hope this helps.


----------



## double e (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm not going to say to a client its $50 per mile- I want to have an idea of per mile cost- so when I bid I can calculate price per mile x miles in dev.- Then give them a price.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*mile price*

Double e, what I was trying to explain is that you cant really bid a job per mile..Say you plow on a road at 10 mph, then you cover a mile in 6 minutes.Now if you have a road 5mile, you figure a half and hour.right??you cant base your cost or charges on this..if you want $100/hour,. does that mean you will charge them $50.00??? then again, this is just what I think...anyone else??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Snoluvr, I can see where your both coming from. Just not the same place. I routinely bid roads by the mile - but they are strictly private roads with houses/driveways off of them. Now, if you're bidding a situation like that, you could bid by the mile and bid the driveways seperately. If the road is set up with something like cul-de-sacs that have houses off them, then you're better off bidding "the job" rather than the mile.

To answer the question about the lane-mile; this is a one-lane road, one mile long. Usually they're done with a 9' to 10' plow; one trip down and a "push-off" back. When referring to municipal roads, lane mile still means the same. So a single road, having traffic in each direction would be two lane-miles per mile of road, a four lane highway would be four lane-miles per road mile etc.

There was a thread a few years ago on this. I was talking about plowing private roads for around $100 per mile and someone else was talking about getting $1,000 per mile. The difference was that his was municipal highways.

Now, having said all that, let me say I still don't give a price per mile. I give a price per job regardless of how long it is. Mainly that is to keep from throwing the customer into shock, but also because I use the per-mile rate as a guide. The price will fluctuate depending on difficulty of the road - hills, sharp curves, potholes etc.

Any help?


----------

